# where to go in sd



## houglandtravis (Apr 1, 2014)

Where to hunt this weekend in sd? Brookings county or Spink county?


----------



## Midwestduckhunter (Apr 2, 2014)

Spink if not further north. We are around I-90 right now. Most birds were pushing north of us last night. 60's for the rest of the week. North Dakota will have the lead edge birds by this weekend for sure.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where the birds are at. Go out and scout like everyone else.


----------



## houglandtravis (Apr 1, 2014)

blhunter3 said:


> Where the birds are at. Go out and scout like everyone else.


I would like to be able to scout in Spink but by the time I get off work and drive there it would be dark...I'm just looking for opinions on where to go from people in the areas that can scout...


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Scout where you can, but from what I saw this morning Brookings Co. wouldn't be a bad option for the next few days at least.


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

blhunter3 said:


> Where the birds are at. Go out and scout like everyone else.


You never cease to amaze me on how big of a tool you are.

Brookings county will be good the next few days but who knows by the weekend.


----------

